# CZ S2



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The clerk obliged me by taking the trigger lock off and try it. I left with it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. Very nice. I have looked at those CZs many times in the past


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> The clerk obliged me by taking the trigger lock off and try it. I left with it.
> View attachment 22927


Those are uber cool...love to have one myself.


----------

